

Why Not to Disturb Developers - morgante
http://www.cafe.com/r/d39da615-3bc1-4c0a-a3ef-55c19558fbde/1/do-not-disturb

======
getdavidhiggins
Looks like a case for a Code Mode light:

[http://s.higg.im/image/3B2W1p0A1T1e](http://s.higg.im/image/3B2W1p0A1T1e)

